# fogger



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a fogger that launches solid pellets into the air and upon landing turn into fog?

A friend, out doing her rounds of Trick or Treating was telling me of a home that had such a device.


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

you mean a bubble fogger?

http://www.target.com/Bubble-Fogger-Combo-Pack/dp/B0018ZYP8O


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

No, she said it was solid until it landed. Ive seen bubble foggers.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pellets into fog?*

Could be pellets of dry ice? Or it could be some kind of liquid that turns to gas when it hits air. Must be inert and safe I would think. Let us know if your friend can offer more info. Get the address and send the owner a letter. Most haunters like to share.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking dry ice as well. It doesn't instantly sublimate to gas, though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dry ice wouldn't turn to fog on impact. I'm guessing it might have been a bubble fogger and she may have thought the bubbles were solid. It would be dangerous to have something flinging pellets of dry ice around.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes she concedes it it may have been bubbles. She has never seen one before, but we are getting the address to find out more.


----------

